# skyn3t vBios [Official] NVIDIA GTX thread.



## skyn3t

I'm lil shocked and not many words to express myself after I find out all my [Official] NVIDIA GTX Is all messed up and all others Old thread with so much hard work and effort to help the community. I know I went ghost for a while but but.

any help?


----------



## d0mini

Wow, that is very messed up. :/ I don't know how you can easily resolve this, but consider this a bump. You helped me overclock my 780 lightning all the way back then. Good times. It's not just your post that got messed up, it looks like many old posts are like that.

You could try using something like this to salvage your text. It might not take too long after that to reformat everything - Online HTML Stripper. Remove HTML and formatting from text.

It's also possible that markdown works in this editor. You can try with that using an online converter like this: https://www.browserling.com/tools/html-to-markdown


----------



## ryan92084

From Community Feedback- We Are Live!



VS Jeff said:


> *UPDATE:*
> 
> From the Dev team about HTML cleanup:
> _"We are about to start working on Overclock live, the work involves restoring post messages content that was lost during migration (around 600 posts) and cleanup HTML post content for the ones that have it, that should be transparent and not affect user experience in any way, the site is going to be up for the whole time."_
> 
> More info to come as I get it.
> 
> Jeff M


AFAIK this process is still ongoing


----------



## skyn3t

d0mini said:


> Wow, that is very messed up. :/ I don't know how you can easily resolve this, but consider this a bump. You helped me overclock my 780 lightning all the way back then. Good times. It's not just your post that got messed up, it looks like many old posts are like that.
> 
> You could try using something like this to salvage your text. It might not take too long after that to reformat everything - Online HTML Stripper. Remove HTML and formatting from text.
> 
> It's also possible that markdown works in this editor. You can try with that using an online converter like this: https://www.browserling.com/tools/html-to-markdown


Thanks for the heads up. Yes I will work on my threads on my free time. yeah we did shacked things back there.


----------



## rluker5

skyn3t said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Yes I will work on my threads on my free time. yeah we did shacked things back there.


I saw that just a couple of days ago.
Thanks again for that thread. Your guidance let me run a pair of sli DCU2oc 780tis at 1241-1254 on air to play W3 med-hi, 4:2:0, smooth 4k60 for 300+ hours and have my best gaming experience to date.
No way could I ever have done that on a stock bios. 
I hope they fix it.


----------



## skyn3t

rluker5 said:


> I saw that just a couple of days ago.
> Thanks again for that thread. Your guidance let me run a pair of sli DCU2oc 780tis at 1241-1254 on air to play W3 med-hi, 4:2:0, smooth 4k60 for 300+ hours and have my best gaming experience to date.
> No way could I ever have done that on a stock bios.
> I hope they fix it.



I'm glad you were happy with my work.

That's what we should do everytime they Cap us. Unlock the power and be happy.


----------



## schuck6566

skyn3t said:


> I'm glad you were happy with my work.
> 
> That's what we should do everytime they Cap us. Unlock the power and be happy.


The problem with that idea on THIS site now, is they don't seem to allow posting of zip files any longer. I have a thread devoted to modded xeon bios for socket 775 boards, went to update some and couldn't post any new ones.Had to send the people dropbox links in private messages. Site has gone to hell.


----------

